# Topics > AI in car and transport >  Technology that makes self-driving safe, Ghost Locomotion Inc., Mountain View, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Ghost Locomotion Inc.

driveghost.com/product

----------


## Airicist

Article "Ghost raises $100M Series D for autonomous driving and crash prevention tech"

by Aria Alamalhodaei
July 1, 2021

----------

